# Reality TV: Special Ops Missions



## TheSiatonist (Dec 9, 2011)

Did a search but did not find this. Thought some of you have not seen this... or might want to see it again.  :)

*Special Ops Missions*

Former Army Ranger and Air Force Pararescue expert Wil Willis was due to retire from active duty when he signed on to play a real-life Rambo in a new *Military Channel* series.

In each hourlong episode of _Special Ops Mission_, airing Thursdays beginning August 13, Willis is dropped into an area with a specific goal. He's in contact with those who dropped him, but on the ground, he's on his own. Like Les Stroud in _Survivorman_, he carries a camera to record his progress. To make things really difficult for him, a group of equally trained experts knows he is coming and intend to stop him.

If the first episode is any indication, there will be plenty of excitement in watching Willis and his opponents at work. Episodes have Willis and his opposition maneuvering in a city, in the mountains in winter, and in deserts. In each, they engage in fiercely realistic gun battles.

read more...

*Covert Canyon*




 
*Urban Terror*





*Pirate Guns*





*One Shot*





*Frozen Thunder*





*Freebird Down*
http://www.youtube.com/v/KeMq_Dvrezw


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 9, 2011)

Ha!  My NSW mentor played a role in the pirate episode.  Said he kept killing they guy until the crew told him not to.  Said it went on for about 20 takes or so.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 11, 2011)

.......

Trying to come up with something.....

This has obviously made its rounds in our career field, so- I guess any exposure is good exposure.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 11, 2011)

I did not like the Rambo concept.
Was it fun to watch-yes, realistic-no.


----------



## dknob (Dec 11, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Ha!  My NSW mentor played a role in the pirate episode.  Said he kept killing they guy until the crew told him not to.  Said it went on for about 20 takes or so.


I believe that. That mission must have been downright impossible for him to do on his own


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, that was the only thing I didn't like about it was the realisim. This guy by himself is running around like he's Snake from Metal Gear Solid and accomplishes the mission every time? Really? If that was the case the CIA needs to snatch this guy up because apparently he's OMNA (one man national asset). They could have at least made it so that he dosen't accomplish a secondary or has to call in a QRF to get his fat out of the fire.


----------



## TB1077 (Dec 12, 2011)

Coming from the civilian side I would call it entertaining TV.  I would not take this as realistic other than bits and pieces that did seem educational to me at least.  I can say that it wasn't the worst show I've ever seen on TV by a long shot.

I think it would be a better show if it was a team (at least 2 or 3 guys) facing another group and if the mission was unscripted completely (where some times the good guy gets hit or the mission completely fails).  Instead of having the one star who has to complete the mission every time.  Shoot I feel bad for all of the folks portraying the bad guys who end up looking pretty weak to not even hit the guy once (although as Skrewz mentioned, that wasn't the case... and I haven't seen all of the episodes).


----------



## TB1077 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nevermind, at least he died once...


----------



## moobob (Dec 14, 2011)

I liked Hunting Chris Ryan. Same concept, but he only actually accomplished the mission one time I think.


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2011)

moobob said:


> I liked Hunting Chris Ryan. Same concept, but he only actually accomplished the mission one time I think.


 
Yeah I enjoyed that show much better. It showed the guys becoming hot/cold weather casualties too which was good to see


----------

